# Do you have a drivers license and a car?



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

i have neither.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't have a car yet. Very expensive. I have had to borrow my Dad's car right now.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Both. It's the American way of life.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

both


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I have both.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

ive been riding a bike for my entire adult life. when i was younger my parents/siblings let me drive their cars illegally and i know how to drive though.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Just a license. No car. I walk long distances and have worn out another pair of sneakers.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a license, I don't have a car to my name. There is a car I can use, but I'm not on the insurance.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Just a license. I don't want to ever have another car.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

License and multiple cars. All of them stuffed full of guns because I live in America.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a non-drivers ID. I suspect that I will eventually learn how to drive within the latter part of the next 3 years. Having a car is beyond any of my foresight or planning.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I have none of the above, although I really should get my damn license because I live in rural America and it's nigh impossible to function without one.

Driving scares me though. Not the physical action of it, the other people on the road.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Both, but just a hand-me-down '03 Subaru.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I don't have either. But I do have crippling anxiety and family members that nag me about getting my license.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Both. I've been driving for 27 years. I've owned 8 cars and have 44 more payments of $221.11 to go on my 2010 CR-V before it is mine.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a license, but I sold the car I owned about 9 years ago. These days I opt for renting an apartment that's a 7 minute walk from work and having a supermarket that does online deliveries.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a license, but for now I just use my family's cars. Maybe I'll have my own soon, though


----------



## Mareike (Apr 21, 2017)

I just have a license. I prefer biking over taking a car whenever possible.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I actually don't have my proper licence yet... I'm still on my Learners... But my Learners license expired so... I guess you could say, I don't have one.. (Got my L plates when I was 18..)
Yeah, I'm almost 22. Didn't want to learn to drive in high school, I had bad anxiety. As for not getting my P plates, I just haven't... Been bothered to get them.. And I'm still a little scared of driving (because of other drivers). Where I live people drive terribly. Damn Perth. I don't even drive and I know when people are doing something wrong. Ugh.
As for cars. They're expensive, I'd only get a second hand one.

I do want to get my license sometime though, as I really want to go to places, and I'm really getting tired of doing everything with my parents.

So at the moment I'm walking places, sometimes I get public transport. But you can only go so far with either of those.

I do have a bicycle, but I haven't rode a bike frequently since I was at least 10 or 11 years old that I'm kind of bad at riding now. Especially when the seat is up really high and my foot barley touches the ground when you need to stop. My dad said the seat is supposed to be high but I'm scared of falling off and its just uncomfortable. Plus, hills.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Just a provisional, but as that doesn't allow me to drive I voted for neither.


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

Neither. I live in a country where it's possible for me to walk or use public transportation, in order to get wherever I need to go. I walk a lot.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I voted both.

I got my driver's licence in 1980.
Never had it suspended or cancelled.
I have also taught several people how to drive.

I have owned four cars, all large sedans.
Never had an accident or damaged a vehicle.


----------



## Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy (May 1, 2017)

Neither, because I am home most of the time.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

I got my learner's license last year, when I was 16. The only driving experience I've had so far is my mom teaching me some of the basics in the driveway last weekend. I'll be allowed to start taking driving lessons after graduating from high school.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

American. And I have both. I'm replacing my second and getting a third car soon because my dad wants me to get a new one (I have no idea why I need to change the car but it makes him happy so I guess I'll agree to it).


----------



## Cotillion (Mar 26, 2013)

sport car and sport bike
license for both


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't have either... I like to walk instead. :kitteh:

...or my mom drives me.

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I have neither. I can't driver for various reasons-and trust me, the world is a much safer place for it-unfortunately I can't walk far either. 
Thank God I live in a town where everything is nearby.

Although, did you know that if you have a drivers license in oh say..India ( where there are no traffic laws) you don't need to get one here? I risk my live every time I step outside.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

License no car. 

Though I have a saying at home about having a car that I say when I want something and am going to get it.


----------



## Ghosties (Sep 7, 2014)

I just got my license late last year, at age 23, due to having grown up in poverty and also not having anyone to help me out with learning or practicing.

In high school, I couldn't afford to take driver's ed because there was a $50 fee for the course that my biological mother wasn't able or willing to pay.

Not having a car caused me to be homeless, and eventually had me moving somewhere with public transport, which also went awry and I wound up back where I'd started--which, in the middle of nowhere in the south, if you don't have a car, you aren't going anywhere.
Cabs here are $7 one way, $14 round trip and that's just if you're in town. 

Thankfully, now I not only have my license but I have a cute little Camry that will be paid off in just two months. 
Coworkers were kind enough to give me lifts to and from where work since most of them didn't live too far from me, and one of them even would let me drive us back to town on the way home and was a very patient teacher. 
On top of all the other disadvantages, I've also got terrible anxiety about being on the road due to constant nightmares from childhood about dying in car wrecks or being in cars with no drivers... 

It really is such a challenge for young people who grow up underprivileged to get even such basic, life saving essentials like a license or a car, but I done did it.



Fumetsu said:


> I have neither. I can't driver for various reasons-and trust me, the world is a much safer place for it-unfortunately I can't walk far either.
> Thank God I live in a town where everything is nearby.
> 
> Although, did you know that if you have a drivers license in oh say..India ( where there are no traffic laws) you don't need to get one here? I risk my live every time I step outside.


Public transport makes life so much easier in big cities, no doubt--I spent a few months in Vegas and everything was close by, the buses ran every 10 or 15 minutes or so. 
If I'd grown up like that, I'd not have bothered getting a car or a license of my own (and it'd be easier to stomach large groups of people). 

Interesting about the licensing law...although, you don't have to have a license from each state you might go to, so it makes some amount of sense? In most southern states, unless you live in a big city, there is no parallel parking or interstate portion of the test, and our license manuals here don't even talk about four lane traffic. 
I was surprised to learn about the carpool lane in California and the New England areas when I visited up there. 

(Nice avi, btw, I'm a good 80% through VLR)


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Both, technically. Although my car doesn't really count since it's just on long-term borrowing from my dad, and I also share it with my brother. 

It's a nice little Camry, and definitely not a new model. The radio volume is broken - as in, it just keeps getting louder no matter what you do - but I still love it. It does what I need it to do, and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

OHtheNovelty said:


> American. And I have both. I'm replacing my second and getting a third car soon because my dad wants me to get a new one (I have no idea why I need to change the car but it makes him happy so I guess I'll agree to it).


Seems stupid to me. What car is your second and what will be third car?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

heymoon said:


> I don't have either. But I do have crippling anxiety and family members that nag me about getting my license.


Buy powerful bike and show them fuck, while burning out. I'm pretty sure they wouldn't ever tell you again about getting car license.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Seems stupid to me. What car is your second and what will be third car?


I guess it was stupid. My second car was a 2006 Honda Civic, and it was super shitty lol, but I loved my old car. I didn't mind its run-down state, but my dad on the other hand hated it. He would always complain, "Damn, this car is so slow. Why doesn't the AC work? The brake pedal keeps getting jammed! Why don't the windows ever go all the way down?"

So he got me a 2016 Toyota Camry. It's cool and pretty, but super expensive. And I'm a new driver so my mom wanted me to have an old car so I could wreck it as much as possible while getting better at driving (which I agree). But my dad hated it, so he got me a new one saying, "It's expensive but it would have been more expensive maintaining that old car. With this, this car will last you a couple more years than the old one." Which I can also see where he's coming from, but still, he didn't have to get so angry over a car that wasn't even his :laughing:


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

OHtheNovelty said:


> I guess it was stupid. My second car was a 2006 Honda Civic, and it was super shitty lol, but I loved my old car. I didn't mind its run-down state, but my dad on the other hand hated it. He would always complain, "Damn, this car is so slow. Why doesn't the AC work? The brake pedal keeps getting jammed! Why don't the windows ever go all the way down?"
> 
> So he got me a 2016 Toyota Camry. It's cool and pretty, but super expensive. And I'm a new driver so my mom wanted me to have an old car so I could wreck it as much as possible while getting better at driving (which I agree). But my dad hated it, so he got me a new one saying, "It's expensive but it would have been more expensive maintaining that old car. With this, this car will last you a couple more years than the old one." Which I can also see where he's coming from, but still, he didn't have to get so angry over a car that wasn't even his :laughing:


Well you got rich parents and unfortunately big spenders. They should have bought you used 6 gen civic (EK chassis) or something like that. It would be cheap and good car. If you would want to go faster, it's really good platform.


----------



## jointhecraziness (May 15, 2017)

Driving is one of my favorite things. Crank up the music and roll the windows down erc2:


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I would LOVE to be able to walk or take public transportation, but alas I live in America and its impossible to function without a car.... well, in some places its possible, and people do manage without cars, but it's hard... 

My dad managed to buy me a car when I graduated college... I couldn't believe he could afford it, but its a good thing, because I definitely wouldn't have been able to afford one myself, nor could I have found a way to afford one without already having a car, so.......

That's America for you.... the land of the "free"....  

Having said all that I too think driving is incredibly fun..... (but its just so bad in so many ways...)


----------



## vince95 (May 18, 2017)

I have an older Jeep Grand Cherokee and a newer Jeep Grand Cherokee (the newer one is pictured as my avatar)... the older one isn't as well-equipped as the newer one, but both are pretty fun to drive... BTW, if anyone likes to talk cars, I'm your guy... I live and breathe cars!!!


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I have both. My (dream/plan) is to eventually purchase a Kawasaki NINJA® - [motorcycle], however. 

I then wish to get a_ boating license;_ so I can (fish) and know how to properly operate said boat - when (X)-humanoid gets sea-sick (&) unable to steer; or perhaps just host my own small outings. I enjoy this. [I will likely never be able to afford a durable boat for a few more decades] - but merely attending boating shows, et al to gawk in future possibility. 

Alas, bills_ prevent_ any form of entertainment / enjoyment. I have some time before any of this - but I am_ budgeting _relatively well in fluctuation.


----------



## vince95 (May 18, 2017)

Yeah one day I plan to get a boating license as well, I want to own a boat one day. My uncle is a reservoir fisher, and has a small boat, and has offered to take me out on it to go fishing with him, but I just want a boat to relax on.

Not much of a bike/motorcycle guy, I'm more of a car guy. I was originally planning to get my CDL (Commercial Driver's License) Class B so I can drive anything (other than a tractor-trailer) over 26k pounds (my dad has a Class B CDL, but tells me it's much harder to get than when he got his, but he has to have a Class B CDL for the types of vehicles he drives for work).


----------

